# Bulls @ Cavs | Game #76 | 4/3/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 76*_

 *VS* 

*Chicago Bulls* *(29-45) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (42-33)*

_*Thursday, April 3, 2008*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> Last season, LeBron James led the Cavaliers to the NBA finals for the first time, but with little help from his teammates, Cleveland was easily swept by San Antonio.
> 
> James got a big lift from his teammates in his last game, which may prove to be critical to their playoff preparation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh oh...TNT game. Wasn't it someone from this board that said earlier that the Cavs play terrible when they're on TNT?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Gooden playing? I wonder if Lebron will want to send a message after the whole Stevenson flap


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Gooden playing? I wonder if Lebron will want to send a message after the whole Stevenson flap


Oh man...If I'm Drew I'd pull a Tayshawn everytime Lebron drives into the lane.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs will get this one. Lots of positive momentum from the road win in CHA last night

Bench players will be confident, Wally is finding his groove


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like Ben Wallace might suit up tonight, guess he wants a piece of his old team

Hopefully Joe can still get some run


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

let's get this W guys!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice finish by Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone notice that Larry's percentages in Chicago are basically the same as in Cleveland?

Yeah, it was the system. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow nice block by B. Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great block by Wallace!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great post move by Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

decent start


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z looking very good. That's usually not the case in back-to-back games.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hughes sucks...:lol:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z got pushed into a travel. Good lord how do you blow that call?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is obviously a huge mismatch.

EDIT - pun not intended


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bulls can't matchup with Z inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice finish by Ben, he's looking good early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is that not a charge? Andy was out of the circle


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, that was a charge.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie in, need him to get on track tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah Ben Gordon always hits a bunch of chucker shots


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, gordon is such a chucker...Lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Vintage LBJ on the finish


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I love James in the open floor. He's my favorite to watch there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm I like how Mike B. is blending in the bench...all the sudden the last 2 games he has put in good rotations


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I love James in the open floor. He's my favorite to watch there.



I agree - very graceful yet powerful at the same time


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

who's that guy praising LBJ?...this can't be Reggie Miller, can't it?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

26-26 tie at the end of one quarter of play. Good defense on the final possession there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Love how Wally's been playing lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry Hughes with a nice dunk but giving us a stare? Haha 

You better win tonight Larry!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow did Larry Hughes just dunk?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Larry


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Could just be me, but I feel like I'm watching this game in slow motion when I see Ilgauskas play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

13 points for Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Could just be me, but I feel like I'm watching this game in slow motion when I see Ilgauskas play.


That's what makes his moves all the more beautiful when they go in. Z schools guys in slow motion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

remy23 said:


> That's what makes his moves all the more beautiful when they go in. Z schools guys in slow motion.


Ah, touché.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah Lebron gets called for some ticky tack contact on the perimeter

Guys are allowed to body him up all game long


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice tear drop shot by West


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah that's not a foul, give me a break


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on, Bulls comitted 2 fouls on that delonte drive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace making alot of good defensive plays


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

West was WIDE open. The Bulls are stacking SO HEAVILY on one side of the floor, it isn't even funny.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte hurt his shin, hopefully he can shake it off - we can't afford to lose him


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ben Wallace making alot of good defensive plays


yep. 

On another note, isn't DWest looking really good these days? Defensively, he's really playing well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice play down the floor by Wallace there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Ben with the slam!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ben Wallace has had a sensational game


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Noah with possibly the worst looking form in the NBA


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ben wallace, WOW!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Drew...out for this game. Hmm, I wonder if he's faking it. lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> Drew...out for this game. Hmm, I wonder if he's faking it. lol


LOL Kinda like the first few years with Boozer. j/k j/k


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hendrix2430 said:


> Drew...out for this game. Hmm, I wonder if he's faking it. lol


He's already missed 2 other games with his injury.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 10 points at halftime (55-45).


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

joe has struggled with his Fts since getting here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pass by Delonte to Z on the backdoor


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron shooting a set shot from the 3pt line now? He is always changing his form..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The new guys are starting to find their spots


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr Glass shooting a miracle 50%+


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith with the facial dunk!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Lebron on Larry. He is annoying me making all these shots


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

are you kidding me...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well gotta give him his due, Larry is having a better game tonight than he did in his entire time here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Umm thats a foul not a jump ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i got a bigger thread :laugh:

http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/398796-04-03-08-bulls-cavs-10.html#post5406489

Haha good game guys!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Prob gonna need to bring LBJ back in here soon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow getting close here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our D is kind of crappy tonight, giving up 56% shooting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown is ****ing up again playing Ben Wallace and Andy together


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why the **** is Wallace seeing so many minutes? Mike Brown continually frustrates us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How the hell did Wallace miss that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, and wtf is Mike Brown doing? Where is Z?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandname said:


> How the hell did Wallace miss that?


He usually misses those, for the bulls anyway, lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> How the hell did Wallace miss that?


I'd like to know the same thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I swear Mike Brown is driving me insane.

We're struggling to score so he puts in AV/Ben Wallace down the stretch. You gotta be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wallace is still in? he can't shoot fts


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm so glad to have gotten rid of Big Ben but I still feel for ya guys... having big ben is torture


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Much closer game than I was expecting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joe Smith 13 minutes tonight: just like I expected with this dimwit coach


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Cavs lose this game, they have nobody to blame but themselves. 1 field goal in the final 5-6 minutes of the game won't usually cut it, regardless of who you're playing.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Much closer game than I was expecting.


i excepted a bulls loss, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

This game is killing me


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can send 2 guys at Lebron at all times when you've got Wallace on the floor at the end of the game. Mike Brown seems to be slow sometimes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> If the Cavs lose this game, they have nobody to blame but themselves. 1 field goal in the final 5-6 minutes of the game won't usually cut it, regardless of who you're playing.


Joe Smith has really helped us the last two games and instead we get a guy who has been hurt and has no offensive game in when we can't score: moronin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> You can send 2 guys at Lebron at all times when you've got Wallace on the floor at the end of the game. Mike Brown seems to be slow sometimes.


Only sometimes?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron will score here.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Only sometimes?


lol, I'm trying to be civil. It's really difficult though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

19.0 secs, go Cavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought that was a foul at first, but on second glance, that looked like a nice play by Noah.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wait, we had a hard time scoring in the 4th? No way!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable. Good playoff teams don't lose a game like this at home. 

No excuses, we had the full roster tonight and choked.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, bulls up by 3 with 3.4 seconds left


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Jesus christ please a three? I feel like it's deserved


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice play by Noah.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Ahhhh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great look for Gibson...I thought that was going overtime.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win, close though by Gibson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Bulls won. They did it.

Good look at the end. For the amount of time left, that's all you can hope for.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I really just don't have faith in Mike Brown. I really don't think he's the coach we need.

His mistakes are not getting any better, and I don't know how much more frustration I can take. Frankly, he just seems stupid sometimes. And that's hard to say because I really like him as a person.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Great game guys. See you on the 11th :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't even know what to say. I want to say Mike Brown should be fired, but I will hold it back. 

I KNEW once Ben Wallace comes back, Mike B. will over play him and put our BEST PF Joe Smith on the bench. 

RIDICULOUS and completely unnecessary loss. Ahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe we lost to Chicago WITHOUT Drew Gooden.

This team has too much talent to be struggling like this.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Ben Wallace played more minute tongiht then any other Cav except Lebron :mad2:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't even know if this team can get out of the first round this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin Ben Wallace played more minute tongiht then any other Cav except Lebron :mad2:


I would LOVE to hear his thought process behind playing Wallace so many minutes his 1st game back after missing a series of games with back spasms.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't even know if this team can get out of the first round this year.


To be 100% honest, I don't think we will either. 

We have a ton of talent, but something is just missing with this group


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Still can't believe we blew this game: up 8 going into the 4th at home against the freakin Bulls and we let this one go? How does Z get so little time in the 4th. How does Joe Smith whose been hot see so little time? Pathetic Just pathetic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes had made 13 of his last 46 shots before this game. That's 28%.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> To be 100% honest, I don't think we will either.
> 
> We have a ton of talent, but something is just missing with this group


Mike Brown's lineups are killing this team. He's too slow at adjusting and he has too many options. Can't translate the paper talent into production on the court. For example, why not let Sasha out there tonight for defense against Hughes or Gordon when they got hot yet instead of that he goes AV/Wallace??? I have no problem with AV out there but Wallace in the 4th??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron 0-5 from the field in the 4th: when was the last freakin time that happened? Might help having a PF who could actually challenge the defense on the court with him coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Apparently Lebron has back spasms.

That would explain how he only had 1pt the entire 4th and was playing very passively. 

Great.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Apparently Lebron has back spasms.
> 
> That would explain how he only had 1pt the entire 4th and was playing very passively.
> 
> Great.


I didn't know that **** could spread through bodily fluids. 

:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Apparently Lebron has back spasms.
> 
> That would explain how he only had 1pt the entire 4th and was playing very passively.
> 
> Great.


Great after this miserable year all I need is Lebron is to go Tmac and Bird on us with his back


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, guys. Look.

That game sucked hard, really hard. Losing a revenge game in the worst possible manner, Mike Brown screwing up the rotations hardcore, Wallace sucking, it was painful to watch. But to suddenly act as if the season was bad or that we're going to lose in the first round (to the Wizards!?!?!?) is ridiculous. We're one of the best comeback teams that can hang with anyone and it's all forgotten because we failed hardcore once. 

It's ok, just 1 out of 82. Playoffs are what really matter, and for us to be gelling beforehand. Plus, Wally looked good and I'm glad to see another guy develop to compliment Boobie once he finds his shot again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron just confirmed he has back spasms. 

I say shut him down. We will be lucky to win 2-3 more games without him given our schedule, but if he's injured in the playoffs we got no shot of advancing. 

Also it would improve our draft position next year...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

UrFavTeamSux said:


> Ok, guys. Look.
> 
> That game sucked hard, really hard. Losing a revenge game in the worst possible manner, Mike Brown screwing up the rotations hardcore, Wallace sucking, it was painful to watch. But to suddenly act as if the season was bad or that we're going to lose in the first round (to the Wizards!?!?!?) is ridiculous. We're one of the best comeback teams that can hang with anyone and it's all forgotten because we failed hardcore once.
> 
> It's ok, just 1 out of 82. Playoffs are what really matter, and for us to be gelling beforehand. Plus, Wally looked good and I'm glad to see another guy develop to compliment Boobie once he finds his shot again.


It's not one game: this team has sucked hard on the road ever since the trade and hasn't inspired any confidence for a prolonged period of time. We just went through another absolutely pathetic performance a few games ago (Detroit: this game though we can't even ***** about the refs )


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown needs to get his rotation straight...like ten games ago.

He has failed so far at integrating his new players. He has no idea how to play Ben Wallace at all.


----------

